# Gaits of the Gypsy Vanner?



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

They walk trot and canter like the rest of them. From what I have heard their stride is on the shorter side but they should not be that bumpy. Some horses have preferences but gypsies are making their way into the dressage world and I have seen several do cross country. Hope that helps.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, the gypsy that prefers a trot might just be out of shape. Gypsies are also known to overheat so it is best to warm them up good as well as a long cooling down after riding.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

They were bred to pull carts, plain and simple, not meant as a riding horse. 
They have the same paces as other horses and are quite capable of canter but, their stride is usually short and choppy. They are also short necked, heavy headed and most are not the best of comfortable rides.

As for trotting, this stems from travellers, who rarely travel nowadays, having horses just because they can and they often have illegal trotting races so, they want something that can really trot.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't believe any of those horses in the videos are gypsies, maybe part but definitely not full blooded. 

Check out this link of this gypsy doing dressage.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well not really dressage, but riding. They are becoming pretty popular mounts!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Just as in any breed, you will find Gypsies which prefer one gait over another. And again, just as in other breeds, one might be a smoother ride than another.

Gypsies in the UK, do NOT use Gypsy Horses/Cobs, for trotting races. They use their trotters. 

Gypsy Horses made a very good account of themselves, in all diciplines these days. Many do very well in dressage and most also love to jump. Last year in one show, there were over 100 entered.

As in any breed, one should try out a trained horse and see if it suits.

As a side note - only an extremely small minority of Gypsies are 'Vanners'. Only those who are registered in the Vanner registry, are Vanners. It was a term, coined by a breeder in Florida, who widely advertised his registry. Most across the world, call them Gypsy Horses or Cobs. In European countries, they are known as Tinkers.

By the way, a few Gypsies are gaited. Fairly rare, but they are about.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Feathered feet, please check out my gypsy colt on the conformation page. I know he is just a baby, but I would love to hear what you think of him this far!


----------



## domainedetara (Jul 17, 2012)

In Europe Gyspy Vanner or Gypsy has breed doesn't exist, so mine are registered in Irish Cob studbook and I confirm my stallion (approved for breeding) and one of my mare are good in dressage, spanish walk, session... they are good !


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

In many European countries, the breed is known as 'Tinkers'. 

Gypsy Horses, Gypsy Vanners, Tinkers, Irish Cobs, Gypsy Cobs = all names for the same breed.

Lizzie


----------

